# WOOHOOO GOT MY FIRST BOAT!



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been fishing for as long as i can remember, and for the last year or so been looking for a boat....I got my fist one today! (Beautiful Red Gheenoe classic) Im sure some of you guys have seen this gheenoe, ill put up pics asap ... Im just going crazzy happy [smiley=chicken.gif] that i got my FIRST FISHING MACHINE... ok guys ill have pics up soon and im sure ill have questions [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome  Enjoy ... Dave

[smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I have been fishing for as long as i can remember, and for the last year or so been looking for a boat....I got my fist one today! (Beautiful Red Gheenoe classic) Im sure some of you guys have seen this gheenoe, ill put up pics asap ... Im just going crazzy happy [smiley=chicken.gif] that i got my FIRST FISHING MACHINE... ok guys ill have pics up soon and im sure ill have questions  [smiley=1-headache.gif]


Now this is a day you'll remember forever!

Congrats on your new ride, now get out there and get some blood on it and post some pics!

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

dude whats wrong with you?  havent you heard the stories about boat ownership? b.o.a.t. + break out another thousand = an empty wallet  on the other hand though you did just buy one of the most affordable and effecient boats you can get so hopefully the disease wont be too hard on you  ;D congrats on your new machine [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Congrats* [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

awesome! can't wait to see some hero shots.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds like you've paid your dues (fishing for a long time). Congrats, you've earned it.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrat's man. A Gheenoe will set you free!


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

congrats! you will love the Gheenoe!
Dave


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!! [smiley=dancing3.gif] ill have pics up soon...


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

pic of the gheenoe, iv gone out two times allredy and its super nice. ill try and get some vid. soon...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> pic of the gheenoe, iv gone out two times allredy and its super nice. ill try and get some vid. soon...
> 
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm5/miami101photos/Picture413.jpg



You're like the third person to post this skiff on this forum since I've been a member.

Looks like a great boat.


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

YEAH LOL I LOVE IT. I GOT IT THIS WEEK RUNS SUPER GOOD IM HAPPY.SHE LOOKS NICE TO  IM ALLREDY THINKING OF ALL THING TO DO TO HER IN TIME [smiley=1-computergeek.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

between here and custom gheenoe you'll have all the help you need tricking your boat out just the way you want  congrats


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: WOOHOOO GOT MY FIRST BOAT!(NEW PICS)*

(between here and custom gheenoe you'll have all the help you need tricking your boat out just the way you want congrats )

THANKS A BUNCH


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This Gheenoe had some good mojo! A CG forum member had this gheenoe powered by 40hp johnson 2-stroke hit 41.1 MPH! U'll love this huge livewell and 11 gallons of fuel tank out of pretty red flaked gheenoe used to call a "red flash".

Congrats.......


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

THANKS I KNOW ITS SUPER NICE... I THINK THEY USED TO CALL IT RED FLASH HE WAS A BASS FISHERMAN RIGHT??


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> THANKS I KNOW ITS SUPER NICE... I THINK THEY USED TO CALL IT RED FLASH HE WAS A BASS FISHERMAN RIGHT??


Yep but he is still a bass fishermen all his life and now he owns a Gheenoe lowtide 25 with 50hp yamaha 2-stroke.

U need to join a miami militalia at customgheenoe.com and join the maimi club! U will be hooked so go!

;D


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey whitesnooky i couldnt rilly get on customgheenoe ill try again later...

some pics of the first fish caught on the gheenoe and pics of the first trips on it
AHHHHH I DONT KNOW HOW TO POAT UP PICS, CAN ANY ONE HELP?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hey whitesnooky i couldnt rilly get on customgheenoe ill try again later...
> 
> some pics of the first fish caught on the gheenoe and pics of the first trips on it
> AHHHHH I DONT KNOW HOW TO POAT UP PICS, CAN ANY ONE HELP?



Make an account on photobucket.com.
Upload the photos into your album.
Then simply copy the "IMG" code and paste it into here.


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

ooo thats true .lol ok thanks


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

VIDEO:


PICS:


















MY FRIENDS DIEGO A NICE BASS


















IV HAD HER THREE DAY AND GONE OUT THREE TIMES [smiley=1-lmao.gif]LOL

DID NOT GO OUT TODAY CAUSE MY JEEP IS NOT DOING SO GOOD AND I CANT TRAILER HER AROUND... WELL THERE ARE SOME PICS IM HOPEING I GO TO FLAMINGO THIS WEEKEND ANYBODY HAVE SOME TIPS FOR ME ? WHERE TO FISH FLAMINGO ON THE NOE ,WHAT TO USE, ETC? THANKS GUYS


----------

